# Merry Christmas WB



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

I was told about this site earlier in the year and I have come to consider many of you friends. People that I think about when I'm not even on the page. 

While this page has brought more laughs for me this year than I have had in years past, it also brought with it a loss too. With this however, a stronger bond has formed with the knowledge it can vanish in the blink of an eye. I want to take the opportunity to tell all of you Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. 

Thank you for being my friends.

I would like to share with you something that is very true. "Life is terminal and sexually transmitted, so enjoy yourself as often as you can and use your PPE."

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 12 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Well said sir....

Merry Christmanukkah!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nerry Chrisnas @Brink !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

PPE? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you too Don and all the rest of the WB people. Here is a sweet Christmas story for you all;

It was a lovely full moon and pedro and his rosita were laying back looking at the full moon
hey rosita baby lets do weeweechu
ah not now pedro the full moon the warm night air and the tequila its just so romantic ah please baby lets do weeweechu
Oh pedro baby you know I love you lets just lay here,hold hands and enjoy the night
pedro now down on bended knees please baby he says I really want to do weeweechu with you
Ok baby she relents I do weeweechu with you but only one time
pedro gives her a big thank you hug and leans over and grabs his guitar and together they sang
weeweechu a merry christmas weeweechu a merry christmas weeweechu a merry christmas and a happy new year

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> PPE? Chuck


Personal Protective Equipment... PPE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Personal Protective Equipment... PPE


I knew that! Just couldn't remember... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Don and to all the wbites!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> I knew that! Just couldn't remember... Chuck


In your part of town do you get many of the released inmates from Susanville? Not the city councils finest idea ever. Second only to no industry allowed I would think...


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Don! And don't forget to have a joyous Festivus! One of the traditions of Festivus is the airing of grievances so you can go to town

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

While I enjoy the Segway, this thread is done with sincerity and without jokes. It's my way of telling you people thank you for a great year. Even you @Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2016)

Not bad for an islander.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

Well said Don! We all feel the loss of our friend and the holidays seem to make it heavier for me at least. 
I know I give you a lot of crap, but I hope you know it comes from a good place. Like you, I feel a great sense of belonging and family here and am grateful for everyone. 

May you and yours have the happiest of holidays my friend! Tony

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you @Lou Currier ..... I think...

@Tony the poking is half the fun, maybe a third no, a quarter. Well the poking provides a pinch of why it doesn't suck... 

The point is you people are completely crazy...

WTH am I even doing here.  okay, nevermind, Tony ruined everything... again...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you @Lou Currier ..... I think...
> 
> @Tony the poking is half the fun, maybe a third no, a quarter. Well the poking provides a pinch of why it doesn't suck...
> 
> ...



I guess you and I are different, the poking is almost all the fun. Watch Lonesome Dove when you have some time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas all, and may your New year be the best of all.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Don and to all the wbites!

I C&P that from above

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> I guess you and I are different, the poking is almost all the fun. Watch Lonesome Dove when you have some time.


Tony, I was poking fun at you... see what I did there? I mean if I need to explain it... nevermind I'm going back to sleep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tony, I was poking fun at you... see what I did there? I mean if I need to explain it... nevermind I'm going back to sleep.


 @Tony- D not mind Don- He lives in a tent---- Ya can save a lot in Missouri livin in that tent.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> @Tony- D not mind Don- He lives in a tent---- Ya can save a lot in Missouri livin in that tent.....







Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 23, 2016)

Crazy people!!!! Merry Christmas to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 119089
> 
> Merry Christmas



You have a Merry Christmas also- And a safe Move....


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Gilligan!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all of you as well. It just dawned on me I think that this smiley  should be trademarked for @Mike1950 and it should now only be used by him or toward him...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

I thought it was already???

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you as well. It just dawned on me I think that this smiley  should be trademarked for @Mike1950 and it should now only be used by him or toward him...



What!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I thought it was already???




GRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pinky (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all and to all some Good Wood!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> While I enjoy the Segway, this thread is done with sincerity and without jokes.




Don, I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you as well. It just dawned on me I think that this smiley  should be trademarked for @Mike1950 and it should now only be used by him or toward him...



If you start handing out smiley to people we will eventually not have any left.


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you start handing out smiley to people we will eventually not have any left.



I've got mine.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Don, I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 119096


Merry Christmas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2016)

I see Don found his, too.


Don Ratcliff said:


> Merry Christmas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> I've got mine.





SENC said:


> I see Don found his, too.



Pre- censored

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2016)

Glad I saw it before @Schroedc or @ripjack13 purge it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

SENC said:


> Glad I saw it before @Schroedc or @ripjack13 purge it.


Tattle tail! It's already censored.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tattle tail! It's already censored.


chicken scratch penmanship......no wonder your wife writes out your address labels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> chicken scratch penmanship......no wonder your wife writes out your address labels.


Hence why my packages don't travel like Lou pen blank map...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 23, 2016)

The United States Air Force Band has been doing holiday flash mobs around the D.C. area for several years. I like this one from 2015. 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/khQN5ylb3H0

You can google the others. 

Merry Christmas all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> The United States Air Force Band has been doing holiday flash mobs around the D.C. area for several years. I like this one from 2015.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/khQN5ylb3H0
> 
> ...


That was amazing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In your part of town do you get many of the released inmates from Susanville? Not the city councils finest idea ever. Second only to no industry allowed I would think...


Haven't seen any inmates, and hope I don't. City council has made a few blunders, and the one guy I knew on the City Council that was a reasonable voice was not re-elected. The influence from the Southstate seems to be trickling North. Yuk! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That was amazing!



Don, here is the one for this year.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Don, and happy Chrismakwanzahannucka to the rest of you nutballs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Haven't seen any inmates, and hope I don't. City council has made a few blunders, and the one guy I knew on the City Council that was a reasonable voice was not re-elected. The influence from the Southstate seems to be trickling North. Yuk! Chuck


Move to a red state chuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> PPE? Chuck



Purple People Eater.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Purple People Eater.


I remember listening to that on 8 track. Also monster mash. Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

We were easily entertained back in those days!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah, back in those days... no way I could just listen to silly songs like that and think of nothing else now... cause I'm grow'd up now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Move to a red state chuck.


I've given it serious consideration... Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> I've given it serious consideration... Chuck


I here good things about KC MO...


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I here good things about KC MO...


You mean where all the extraordinary woodworkers are flocking to? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> You mean where all the extraordinary woodworkers are flocking to? Chuck


Not sure about that but they have their own private fb page for pen turners in the state. I guess all 6 know each other already... I can put your wood and tools on my trailer as it goes by your house to help out. I won't have much room for other stuff but it will save you money in the long run...


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not sure about that but they have their own private fb page for pen turners in the state. I guess all 6 know each other already... I can put your wood and tools on my trailer as it goes by your house to help out. I won't have much room for other stuff but it will save you money in the long run...


You must have a big trailer! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> You must have a big trailer! Chuck


At least I can pick through to make sure the best woods go first, ya know... to get climatized.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> At least I can pick through to make sure the best woods go first, ya know... to get climatized.


Oh. In the spirit of Christmas I guess I could throw you a bone. But then I wouldn't want to bust your axles. Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Oh. In the spirit of Christmas I guess I could throw you a bone. But then I wouldn't want to bust your axles. Chuck


That was easy. @Lou Currier I'm going to need a map that my trailer will need to take from Oakland to KC MO maximizing the con I mean assistance in helping wb people prep for their inevitable move to Missouri. My trailer can swing in and collect their best supplies for storage in MO. People located between hawaii and Missouri please have your portion of this move ready to load as the trailer comes to town. People past MO, I'll bring a truck to you after things get settled.



I should really be considered for a Nobel with this one...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2016)

Nobel prize? Maybe a Darwin Award...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 24, 2016)

Are you planning on driving the trailer from Hawaii?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 24, 2016)

And a Merry Christmas, Hanukkah, and New Year fellow WB'ites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Are you planning on driving the trailer from Hawaii?


Lou... there is an ocean between me and the mainland. You can't drive there... and your the map guy?... Jeezzz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas, to you and yours, Don! And the same for everyone else here - Merry Christmas to all of you and yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Hanukkah, and New Year everyone -- Shalom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Best wishes for a Merry Christmas to all, from the sunny south! We'll be thinking about you guys up there in the deep freeze, while sittin here in the AC!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2016)

MERRY CHRISTMAS YA FILTHY ISLANDER!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Dec 24, 2016)

'Twas the night before Christmas Merry Christmas WB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all! Santa is on his way!



 

Are you on the naughty or nice list?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I think I might have found video of Don as child!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh sure....pick on the homeless crazy islander....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 24, 2016)

That's my post from the 8th on what are you listening to now...

Rocky, I'm always so impressed at the way you can so brilliantly stay up on everything here...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas knuckleheads! Thank you for being sort of like my extended family twice removed but out on parole so had to let you be part of Christmas all the while wondering if you are stealing my koa. 

I hope you see smiles on your family's faces, pride in your part of those smiles and peace that so many don't have this time of the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2016)

I missed it... and still thought it was you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all of you! There are a lot of things that could be said about this site, but the most important to me is that it holds a sense of family. For that I am eternally grateful. Thank you all. And God Bless you all in the coming year. And I pray a special blessing on Kevin's family. Amen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 25, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> The United States Air Force Band has been doing holiday flash mobs around the D.C. area for several years. I like this one from 2015.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/khQN5ylb3H0
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ray D (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2016)

Santa has arrived and what gives!!! Everyone is still sleeping! Darn I missed the days when the kids were young and I could use them as an excuse for getting up early...now who can I blame?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas All- Excuse for getting up early- Do not need one- Not my fault most get up late. 4:15 up and at um....


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2016)

To all here, my friends and extended family, I wish the merriest of Christmas 's! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Santa has arrived and what gives!!! Everyone is still sleeping! Darn I missed the days when the kids were young and I could use them as an excuse for getting up early...now who can I blame?


I'm sure it will somehow end up being my fault...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## drycreek (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sure it will somehow end up being my fault...
> 
> View attachment 119159



Glad ya fessed up--- IT IS DON"S FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas peeps. I wish only the curliest, most spalted burliest wooden well wishes to you all.

And Merry Christmas to the Jaynes family, may peace be with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Glad ya fessed up--- IT IS DON"S FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!


With friends like you guys.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Santa has arrived and what gives!!! Everyone is still sleeping! Darn I missed the days when the kids were young and I could use them as an excuse for getting up early...now who can I blame?





Mike1950 said:


> Merry Christmas All- Excuse for getting up early- Do not need one- Not my fault most get up late. 4:15 up and at um....



We're raising a grand-niece, because her crackhead momma isn't responsible enough to do so; she woke up at 2:30 this morning, was too excited, couldn't go back to sleep. My wife, who has never had children to raise before now, has a difficult time telling her NO anyhow, so we had Christmas morning at 3 am! I'm sending her to you guys in the future!!

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> We're raising a grand-niece, because her crackhead momma isn't responsible enough to do so; she woke up at 2:30 this morning, was too excited, couldn't go back to sleep. My wife, who has never had children to raise before now, has a difficult time telling her NO anyhow, so we had Christmas morning at 3 am! I'm sending her to you guys in the future!!


That's a wonderful thing you and your wife are doing Rocky! Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> That's a wonderful thing you and your wife are doing Rocky! Merry Christmas!



My only true fear is, investing 18 years in her, and her turning into her mother. Mom was good looking, intelligent, successful, had the best of everything at 21 - 22 years old. Started snorting prescription drugs and pissed everything away. Scrips being too expensive, she's jumped on off into meth, heroine, whatever she can find. Teeth are all rotting out, weighs about 85 lbs. when she should weigh about 110 minimum. Homeless; can put everything she owns in one suitcase, at 32 years old. No desire to quit, no desire to get her life back together, turning tricks to support her and her boyfriend's habits.

Georgia has a warrant out for her arrest, felony count she failed to make restitution on, looking at 2 - 3 years in the pen when she gets picked up. If we thought they'd go arrest her and put her in prison, we'd tell them where to find her. She apparently knows that, she moved immediately after receiving the news!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> My only true fear is, investing 18 years in her, and her turning into her mother. Mom was good looking, intelligent, successful, had the best of everything at 21 - 22 years old. Started snorting prescription drugs and pissed everything away. Scrips being too expensive, she's jumped on off into meth, heroine, whatever she can find. Teeth are all rotting out, weighs about 85 lbs. when she should weigh about 110 minimum. Homeless; can put everything she owns in one suitcase, at 32 years old. No desire to quit, no desire to get her life back together, turning tricks to support her and her boyfriend's habits.
> 
> Georgia has a warrant out for her arrest, felony count she failed to make restitution on, looking at 2 - 3 years in the pen when she gets picked up. If we thought they'd go arrest her and put her in prison, we'd tell them where to find her. She apparently knows that, she moved immediately after receiving the news!


That's a crappy situation, and though there are no guarantees in life, 18 years invested by someone like you gives that young girl the best chance she has not to turn out like her mom. I'll certainly pray for her, and for both of you. And also for mom that she figures it out before killing herself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

Rocky, you are doing a great job and cant worry about what might be. Focus of what you teach her foundationally and hope she remembers your lessons when the time comes.

On a brighter note...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> We're raising a grand-niece, because her crackhead momma isn't responsible enough to do so; she woke up at 2:30 this morning, was too excited, couldn't go back to sleep. My wife, who has never had children to raise before now, has a difficult time telling her NO anyhow, so we had Christmas morning at 3 am! I'm sending her to you guys in the future!!



As one who deals with this sort of misery more times than I'd care too, I applaud you and your wife for what you are doing. And as was already said, don't worry about tomorrow and what might and or most likely won't be, and focus on giving her the best that you have to give. EVeryone makes mistakes. Some more so and worse than others. But everyone deserves redemption and as such I'll pray for this little girls momma and for you and your wife and the little girl. And know this, if you ever need an ear or help or advice, you send me a message. I'll make time for you. Promise. The wife and I raised three little girls who turned out much better than we deserved. And are now the proud grandparents of two little boys. God Bless you and Merry Christmas my friend, from our house to yours! And Have a Blessed and Wonderful New Year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone. I can't think of a single group if folks I'd rather be wishing the best to. It has been reflected many ways above... you are family. I wish you all the best today and in the coming year. Be safe and stay the hell out of the shop and get some family time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone. I can't think of a single group if folks I'd rather be wishing the best to. It has been reflected many ways above... you are family. I wish you all the best today and in the coming year. Be safe and stay the hell out of the shop and get some family time.



I should have taken your advice. Except I didn't see it until after I messed up the pencil to the pen / pencil set I was turning for a customer. Oh well, there's always thursday. In the meantime I think I am going to head west to the killing fields tomorrow and see if I can put a couple more deer in the freezer. Merry Christmas Scott!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 27, 2016)

Best of wishes! :)


----------

